
3 years of receiving my Twitter feed via mail - max_hoffmann
https://max.hn/software/3-years-of-receiving-my-twitter-feed-via-mail
======
Spastche
reading the topic, I thought it was about sending tweets via the post office.
I'm kinda sad it's not.

~~~
max_hoffmann
haha good point. I guess I should change the title to email then or better
think about using snail mail. I’d actually enjoy that too

